# Nature's Miracle - Cage odor eliminator



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Has anyone used this before? The website says you can just spray it directly on the bedding/litter... Is that right? Do you guys think that's safe enough for rats? If it's safe, I'd like to use it on fleece. By the description, it sounds incredible.....

"Between cleanings, remove odors to maintain a healthy environment with *Cage Odor Eliminator*. Spray breaks down strong air and surface cage ammonia odors for continuous odor control action. Spray directly on litter and bedding to safely extend the duration between refreshes."

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=17000


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the spray that I always used while cleaning and it worked wonderfully. I never put it directly on the bedding/litter but I would spray it all over the pans, then use a mixture of hot water and vinegar and there was no smell whatsoever. I highly recommend it...works really well.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I have used it in the cage. I block them out of the area when I do it though becauee I don't want them to lick it up or get in their eyes. I haven't used it very often. Only when I have someone coming over and it's getting close to cleaning time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seiko (Sep 4, 2013)

This sounds like a great product for me to use! My mom has an oversensitive nose which leads to me having to clean the cage every two or three days, even though I only have two rats. I'll have to try this spray out sometime.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Sounds like it's worth a try then. Thanks!


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Haha yeah, it sounds so ideal! I change my liners and clean every second day, but my rats are still living in an environment that smells like pee after a few hours. I thought this spray could be a healthier alternative.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow looks really good the cages on that website are also really cheap!


----------



## russpy (Aug 20, 2013)

I haven't used the spray but i have the wipes. They work amazing! the only think is that it really smells so i use them in a different room then the rats and then after i'm done i rinse everything off with water. Just a precaution because one of my boys already has sensitive lungs. If you do use it i would suggest taking the rats out of the cage for a few hours till the bedding doesn't smell like that stuff anymore.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I LOVE their cage cleaning spray!! It's not a bedding deodorizer, but you use it on the cage bars & surfaces... it's literally the best thing I've purchased for the rats. It takes cleaning day down to about 20 mins rather than an hour, and I feel very, very satisfied with the resulting odor. Before, I would clean with vinegar and it would mostly get rid of the smell, but it still smelled kinda sticky... this cage cleaning spray wipes it out completely, instantly, and does not aggravate my rat's sensitive little noses.  I'd HIGHLY recommend that product. 
One guinea pig owner customer I talked to said she didn't care for the wipes, but with how well the spray works I don't know if I take her word for it!!


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

JBird said:


> I LOVE their cage cleaning spray!! It's not a bedding deodorizer, but you use it on the cage bars & surfaces... it's literally the best thing I've purchased for the rats. It takes cleaning day down to about 20 mins rather than an hour, and I feel very, very satisfied with the resulting odor. Before, I would clean with vinegar and it would mostly get rid of the smell, but it still smelled kinda sticky... this cage cleaning spray wipes it out completely, instantly, and does not aggravate my rat's sensitive little noses.  I'd HIGHLY recommend that product.
> One guinea pig owner customer I talked to said she didn't care for the wipes, but with how well the spray works I don't know if I take her word for it!!


You can use the spray on the bars? Do you have to rinse it off with water? I hate cleaning my DCN bars because I can't rinse it off in the tub, and I always feel like there is residue left on the bars no matter how much I wipe it down..


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

The Cage Cleaning spray is to be used on the cage's bars & solid surfaces. I think the bedding deodorizer is a different product, and I haven't used that one. I looooooove the spray though. You spray it on, wipe it with a towel/washcloth, and put rats & fleece/hammocks in when it's completely dry. Smells awesome, takes two seconds, and I use it on their wheel, litterboxes, and the tub I put soiled bedding in. When it goes in the wash, I spray the stinky plastic tupperware and it's literally good as new. It's insane.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

That's awesome! I ordered the cleaner spray and the odor one. Here I am cleaning for hours everytime because I'm too scared to use a cleaning product if I can't properly rinse it. Now it should be a breeze, at least until deep clean day.

Thanks for responses!


----------

